# What's worse - walking to class or walking into class?



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

for me it used to be walking into class, but now i think it's walking to class.

in high school, classes were close and there wasn't much time in between, but now in college sometimes i have to walk all the way accross campus to get to my next class. it isn't a HUGE deal but it still annoys me that it annoys me!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Bring an ipod or something. Drift away from reality.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Walking to class. Once i get there it's a huge relief to be in the safety of the classroom.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Definitelyy walking to class, but it was worse in high school. Those cramped hallways jam-packed with kids always drove me up the wall. It's easier walking outside, but I still feel relieved when I reach the class.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Walking into class, but only if all the seats are full and I have to find an empty one. I hate that!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wear sunglasses and bring an ipod.

:lol (I originally typed Discman! Man, I'm old!!!)

(Actually, I had a tape player in college...)


----------



## luminary_pustule (Sep 21, 2008)

Waking to class. I can go sit in my corner unnoticed once I'm there... Unless I'm late, everyone's already there and it has started.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Phoebus said:


> Wear sunglasses and bring an ipod.
> 
> :lol (I originally typed Discman! Man, I'm old!!!)
> 
> (Actually, I had a tape player in college...)


I'm bad about calling anything that plays music a Walkman...


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate walking to class with how crowded the hallways are. It's literally suffocating. It's like it becomes hard to breathe when in the midst of large number of people, fearing many outcomes (bumping into someone, stepping on them etc.). All which may lead to a fight or an embarrassing moment.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Both are terrible. I have one class that I have to run to because my school is so bloody huge, and then when I get there I have to walk into a full classroom. Anxiety and irritation on all fronts.


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

_Walking into class, especially if you are one of the last ones to show up... i dread this so i try to get there early.._


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

some days my anxiety is worse than others, so sometimes both can be bad...i listen to music going to class and while sitting in class before it starts but that doesnt help me get away from everything around me...i still take notice to everything going on around me and just worry about somehow having attention put on myself

if i know im gonna be late to class and have to walk into a room with a lot of people, i just dont go....i wish i would just go anyway because maybe if i did that more often i might not get so anxious about those types of situations just from being used to it, although i really doubt it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Walking to class was definitely worse for me. I could start walking to class and downright turn myself around thinking "Nope! Not today!". All the thoughts that would go through my head beforehand had a tendency to be worse than actually entering.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Walking into class by a longshot. Especially since I'm pretty far along in my program, and I get the feeling that everyone is thinking "oh, it's the crazy guy who never talks to anybody" whenever I walk into class.

Walking _to_ class, no big deal. It's a big campus, but... just stroll around outside, think about stuff, have a smoke, check out some reasonably attractive members of the opposite gender. It's all good.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

Walking into class!


----------



## Blurred (Oct 16, 2008)

walking into class.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd say walking into class if:
1. it's a large lecture hall
2. and/or if you're late

if not, then walking to class is worse for me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Just thinking about returning back to university makes want to run


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

walking INTO class, most definitely, especially if I'm late and everyone looks at me at once!


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

walking to class..

the people in the class i already know so they don't incite as much anxiety


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Good question. For me it use to be walking to class as I had to walk in the middle of the 'gathering area' but I've since found a nice route to take that keeps me in the clear of everyone so it's no longer an issue. As far as walking into class. It depends on whether or not I'm late. If I'm late then it really sucks but id I get there when most others are getting there then I perfectly fine with it.


----------

